# Cherry shrimp porn?



## misscaretaker (25 Oct 2010)

Hi, since setting up my new tank (transference of inhabitants etc from old tank to new) I have spotted a few microscopic shrimplets (my first ever!) and whilst watching the tank tonight I saw a smaller shrimp riding on top of a larger, more brightly coloured one (I believe male on top!). Not knowing a lot about the courtship rituals of shrimp, I was wondering if this was what they do when they get it on? Anyone studied shrimp sex before?


----------



## NeilW (25 Oct 2010)

http://www.planetinverts.com/shrimp_reproduction.html (scroll down the page)
For your viewing pleasure   

I once caught 3 males in my tank set about 1 female which was disturbing to say the least!  

I now always tell myself shirmplets come from the shrimp stork.


----------



## misscaretaker (25 Oct 2010)

Thanks for the link, it was very informative, if a little X-rated if you like that kind of thing  . At least I now know that it was def. male and female as she has the 'saddle' mentioned in the article. Time to make sure my dwarf frog is well fed up on earthworms before any hatch otherwise they won't get very old! Mind you they have to contend with the Amano shrimp and the pencilfish too...


----------



## Shrimptastic (31 Oct 2010)

you put cherries with amano shrimp? really?

pretty sure amano shrimps eat cherries lol


----------



## Garuf (31 Oct 2010)

Amanos are cannibals in themselves, as are cherries. The risks are so low they're negligible I'd say, especially once your cherries are breeding normally.


----------



## basil (31 Oct 2010)

I kept a single Amamo in a tank with cherry shrimp and crs for a while. Very recently witnessed it chase down a berried crs female. The amano was purposely turning the crs upside down and looked to be trying to eat the eggs! Was healthy but eventually died from stress.

Low risk and as Garuf says probably neglibable, but it happened to me and the crs was a strong A grade so an expensive snack! Needless to say he was moved to a more suitable home.


----------



## basil (31 Oct 2010)

Oh, and I've also been one of the unfortunate few to have an Assassin snail kill shrimp. Just my luck!


----------



## misscaretaker (5 Nov 2010)

Yes, I was aware of the chances of the young shrimp being eaten by the Amanos (and the ADF!) but at least I'll never be overrun with them. Now the shrimplets are a bit bigger I had a quick count of the ones I could easily see and had 14 young ones at least.


----------

